# X Ray Machine question



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

There's no way to answer this without doing a calculated load on the rest of the building. We have no way of knowing how maxxed out the panel is.


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Inverse Time breaker will do, set it so it doesnt trip on the inrush current 150A/2s. And for the rest the load of the building is needed as stated in the post above mine. 

PS How many times wil the inrush current of 150A will occur, do they switch the machine on and off very often?


----------



## starsailor803 (Jun 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's no way to answer this without doing a calculated load on the rest of the building. We have no way of knowing how maxxed out the panel is.


I know. I'm planning on doing this next week when I talk to the GC again and get some more info such as sq. footage, HVAC kW, appliances, etc. I have a feeling it'll be pushing it. I also don't like the fact that it's a Federal Pacific panel.


----------



## starsailor803 (Jun 10, 2009)

JvH87 said:


> PS How many times wil the inrush current of 150A will occur, do they switch the machine on and off very often?


Good question. I'm wondering the same thing. I'll have to ask the chiropractor. Hopefully not often.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

At my dentist they took a whole mouth x ray. They were "flippin" that switch about every 1-2 minutes(it takes that long to move machine around in your mouth) they took probably 15-20 x rays in a period of around thirty minutes. Every time they flipped the switch, you could see the lights dim slightly. Not even sure if anyone else notice it


----------



## starsailor803 (Jun 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> At my dentist they took a whole mouth x ray. They were "flippin" that switch about every 1-2 minutes(it takes that long to move machine around in your mouth) they took probably 15-20 x rays in a period of around thirty minutes. Every time they flipped the switch, you could see the lights dim slightly. Not even sure if anyone else notice it


I've thought about that and I only hope that this being a chiro office they'd only use it for the occasional spinal x-ray.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've wired many a dental x-ray that only required a 20 A circuit. I guess a chiropractic x-ray is a tad more powerful.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The tweny amp machines are the ones that circle your head and take the whole picture. Some of the heavy machine can go up to 100 amps


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

He will take an x-ray and tell you "you are out of alignment visit me every week for the next 52 weeks and you will be fine“. Why these quacks are still legal to practice and use medical equipment is beyond my thought process. You are better off going to a witch doctor.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

drsparky said:


> He will take an x-ray and tell you "you are out of alignment visit me every week for the next 52 weeks and you will be fine“. Why these quacks are still legal to practice and use medical equipment is beyond my thought process. You are better off going to a witch doctor.


I don't necessarily agree with the science they claim is at work, but I'm a converted believer that their techniques work. Regular visits to the chiropractor fixed a "catch" between my shoulders that time itself failed to cure. 

Like a witch doctor, the reason they believe it works may not be correct, but it works nonetheless.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JvH87 said:


> Inverse Time breaker will do, set it so it doesnt trip on the inrush current 150A/2s. And for the rest the load of the building is needed as stated in the post above mine.
> 
> PS How many times wil the inrush current of 150A will occur, do they switch the machine on and off very often?


You will not get an inverse time adjustable CB in this size and voltage rating for this panel. Additionally the UP stream OCP's need to be reviewed to verify coordination.

If this load cycles multiple times in a short period it is possible you will get in to the Long Time Delay.

When in doubt get the manual out and/or call the manufacture.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Except for Brian's post this thread looks like it came from some DIY forum.


----------



## starsailor803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Except for Brian's post this thread looks like it came from some DIY forum.


Gee, thanks. I'm not some jackleg trying to help his friend change a 3-way switch. I'm just am not familiar x-ray equipment and factoring in such a high momentary current with such a small service. I was hoping someone who is more familiar with this particular equipment, given the limited info I provided, could tell me if it's just a flat out no-no before I do anymore leg work.

I don't have access to the equip manual nor is the x-ray on the premises. The GC is corresponding with the doc via telephone to get the info I asked for. As far as the panel being loaded down, without doing a proper calc, all I can add right now is that it is the only panel so it has HVAC, W/H, all lighting, etc. If I had to guess I'd say the office is approx. 2000sqft.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Except for Brian's post this thread looks like it came from some DIY forum.


Maybe you should close the thread, then.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, just joined. Don't know how yall are doing it but lately everyone wants to put the x-rays on ups power.


----------

